# Elektronikas pamati >  Trīsfāzu patērētājs zvaigznes slēgumā ar neitrāles vadu

## sapnjotajs

Sveiki!
Man te radās probēmas ar mājasdarbu elektrotehnikā.
*Shēma (trīsfāzu patērētājs zvaigznes slēgumā ar neitrāles vadu)cik saprotu  izskatās šādies:*

Dots: R1=R2=R3=10 omi
Spriegums 220V
No sākuma jāaprēķina visas strāvas.
*Mans risinājums:*
UAn=UBn=UCn=220/(kvadratsakne no 3) = 127V
I1=127/10=12,7A un ta arii paareejaas strāvas..
un Strava n vada = 0
Tik tālu domaju ka ir pareizi, bet tālāk uzdevumā ir jānosaka strāva n vadā ja R3 nomaina ar ideālu spoli ar pretestību 10 omi
Lai to izdarītu ir jāzīmē topogrāfiskā diagramma vai jārēķina?! Kā lai dabū strāvu n vadā?  ::

----------


## next

Triisfaazu pateereetaajam jau neitraali klaat nevieno.
Un ideaala induktivitaate manaa izpratnee vareetu buut taada kam R=0.

----------


## bbarda

Visu gadu laikā nekad nav nācies saskarties ar tādu nules slēgumu,pietiekami daudz iekārtu bij nācies remontēt.

----------


## Amazons

Tev te vispār nekāda sakara ar kvadrātsaknēm, jo patērētājs(slodze) nav trīsfāzu. Tas ir tas pats kas ieslēgt trīs gludekļus pie dažādām fāzēm, bet nulle tev tev būs kopēja any way.

----------


## korium

> patērētājs(slodze) nav trīsfāzu


 Patērētājs ir trīsfāzu slodze zvaigznes slēgumā ar neitrāli.
Uzreiz nepateikšu kādi bija aprēķini, bet vari pastudēt šitās bildes: http://fotki.lv/lv/electricroma/420465/
Tur ir visādi RTU EEF mājasdarbi/laboratorijas darbi, Tevi galvenokārt varētu interesēt sadaļas ar ETP

----------


## Amazons

Ok, gribi kašķi? Dabūsi.
Skaidroju: jau 10gadus šitie umāheri kas beiguši RTU (lasīt - dabūjuši papīru) nāk pie manis prasīties darbā. Oi kādi mēs kruti un vēl krutāku algu gribam, bet atbildēt uz vienkāršu jautājumu kā strāva pa vadu plūst nevar. Nemaz nerunājot par tādu praktisku lietu kā šķersgriezuma aprēķināšana. Es ar savu *samoučkas* izglītību aizgāju ar kādi 5gadi atpakaļ uz RTU un secināju ka zināšanas tur toč nevar iegūt. Karoč - pateicu mācībspēkiem ko es par to domāju un pļunul na eto delo. Kopš tā laika, kamēr jaunizceptais inženieris neizies 3gadi zemāka līmeņa darbus nekā RTK strādājošie studenti, pie normāla darba viņam netikt.
Tagad par tēmu. Padomā, vai tā elektrība tavā it kā trīsfāzu slēgumā ies no fāzes uz fāzi? Vai tomēr no fāzes uz nulli?

----------


## sapnjotajs

korium thx par linku.. papeetiishu

Amazons, varbūt ka esmu ne tā sapratis uzdevumu/uzziimeejis sheemu.. Un nemaz neloliedzu ka tikpatkaa neko no shitaa visa nesaprotu.. Vienk nekur lekcijaas nespeeju atrast liidziigu piemeeru kaa aprekinat stravu n vadaa shaadaa gadiijumaa.. 
Un par to ka RTU zinaashanas ieguut nevar es tev pilniigi un galiigi piekriitu. Mācos datorsistēmās un kaa tagad secinu tad jau pamatskolaa/viduskolaa programmeeshanu esmu apguvu augstaakaa liimenii pasha speekiem neka to iemaaciis RTU (tagd 2.kursaa veljoprojam maaca pamatus un 3. kursaa ar neko dizi jedziigaaku nemaaciis(kaa papeetiiju)(zeel ka to nepapetiiju pirms staajos RTU)).  Un taaka tagad ar darba atrashanu ir shvaki atliek maaciities un dabuut to diplomu(ne zinaashanas).

----------


## Amazons

Atvaino. Uzbrauciens nebija adresēts tev. Ja pavienkāršo, tad n vadā tev būs summa.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Ja pavienkāršo, tad n vadā tev būs summa.


 Ja  A=B=C= 10A, tad  N vadā būs A+B+C = 30A ?  (pie aktīvām slodzēm)
Pats labāk vēl pamācies.

----------


## Texx

Nebrauciet virsū RTU. Ar karoti mutē nevienam neko tur nelej, bet tas nenozīmē, ka neko tur nevar iemācīties. N vadā tiešām nekāda strāva neplūst, ja uzskatām to par idealizētu bez pretestības vadu. Sapņotāj labāk aizej uz kādu konsultāciju.

----------


## Mosfet

http://www.rvt.lv/macibu_materiali/V.Me ... rbiETP.pdf 55 lpp un ja neticās var saveidot labortorijas darbu. secinaaājumus par savām zināšanām izdariet paši  ::

----------


## sharps

> http://www.rvt.lv/macibu_materiali/V.Melnikovs/LaboratorijasDarbiETP.pdf 55 lpp un ja neticās var saveidot labortorijas darbu. secinaaājumus par savām zināšanām izdariet paši


 vai veel labaak panjemt rocinjaas ETP graamatinju un palasiities nevis tikai pashkjirstiit un gudri papljurksteet.




> Triisfaazu pateereetaajam jau neitraali klaat nevieno.
> Un ideaala induktivitaate manaa izpratnee vareetu buut taada kam R=0.


 


> Visu gadu laikā nekad nav nācies saskarties ar tādu nules slēgumu,pietiekami daudz iekārtu bij nācies remontēt.


  dazham labam triisfaazu asinhronos motorus sleegt pie baroshanas nebuutu veelams uzticeet.

PS
Rokas nost no RTU. Ja atieciigam stundentinjam praatinjs pa iisu, tad nevajag vainot maaciibu iestaadi. Ir jaasaprot atshkjiriba starp papiira ieguushanu un studeeshanu.

----------


## bbarda

Šarps pēc tevis teiktā sanāk ka-Industriālās iekārtu ražošanas rūpnīcās strādā un projektē iekārtas vieni vienīgi idioti!Esmu uzstādījis Mazak,Puma,Shark ,SWF,Abus,Cone kranes,Esab, Pedinghaus,Migatronic,Microstep,Ingersolrand iekārtas bet nevienam nesmu redzējis ka pēc tādas shēmas kaut vienam būtu neitrālis vienots,Izlasi kam domāts neitrālis un kam domāts zemējums,nu ja pēc taviem vārdiem sanāk ka japāņi ir dauni!Neivaidzēja skolā kuli kasīt tad nebūtu tādas stulbības jāraksta.Ja runā par studentiem-ļoti maz eksemplāru ir kas beiguši RTU kam tiešām FIŠKA rubī,lielākā daļa visādas teorijas sagramstījušies bet reāli stundu maina parastu rozeti,bet praksē nezin uz kuru pusi skrūve jāgriež!

----------


## Texx

Parasti tie teoriju nīdēji un "samoučkas" ir tie, kas vismazāk arī to teoriju ir baudījuši. Bet teorija nav nekas slikts, sākumā vajag to vismaz mēģināt apgūt, jo praksi sakrāt vienmēr varēs. Rozetes skrūvēt ir rutīna, kuras laikā neko jaunu neapgūsi.

----------


## bbarda

> Parasti tie teoriju nīdēji un "samoučkas" ir tie, kas vismazāk arī to teoriju ir baudījuši. Bet teorija nav nekas slikts, sākumā vajag to vismaz mēģināt apgūt, jo praksi sakrāt vienmēr varēs. Rozetes skrūvēt ir rutīna, kuras laikā neko jaunu neapgūsi.


 Pats esmu mācījies Jelgavas 45. Manis rakstītais nebija vis par teoriju nīšanu(teorija ir visam pamatu pamats)bet partiem kas sabāzuši galvā teorijas bet reāli dzīvē nav ar to saskārušies un jauc visu kopā.Apsveicami ir tas ja cilvēks grib ko iemācīties un jautā citiem bet nevis tie kuri tikai nosēž  papīra pēc.Ir nācies strādāt ar četriem elektroinženieriem pēc kārtas bet vienam tikai bija tiešām zelta galva,pirmais nesprata,otram neintresēja,trešais super saprata,ceturtais no visa kā sagramstījies un pats neatšķir kas ir kas.Tā zīmējuma neitrālis bija kādreiz iekšā standarta prasībās bet tagad vairs nav jo netiek pielietos,pielietots tiek citos gadījumos.Tākā neņem ļaunā tā nu tas diemžēl ir šai dzīvē.

----------


## bbarda

Vel piebilde,tieši tam kuram galva strādāja,iesāka savu praksi ar lampiņu un rozešu maiņu,jo tādu tur bija vairāki simti.Un vairāku gadu garumā nesmu nekad dzirdējis ka būtu teicis -tas pimpis man lika mainīt lampas un rozetes.Parastais teiciens-es zinu,es tam visam izgāju cauri!

----------


## Texx

Es neņemu ļaunā   ::  bet teoriju personīgi augsti vērtēju. Ir ļoti labi, ja tu apjēdz lietu cēloņus, nevis tikai tāpēc, ka tā ir, jo tā simts reizes darīts un redzēts, bet tam ir konkrēts pamatojums, kuru Tu zini, ja neesi protams mācībās pilnīgu muļķi laidis.

----------


## bbarda

> Es neņemu ļaunā   bet teoriju personīgi augsti vērtēju. Ir ļoti labi, ja tu apjēdz lietu cēloņus, nevis tikai tāpēc, ka tā ir, jo tā simts reizes darīts un redzēts, bet tam ir konkrēts pamatojums, kuru Tu zini, ja neesi protams mācībās pilnīgu muļķi laidis.


 Es jau rakstīju ka tas ir pamatu pamats.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D1% ... 0%B8%D1%8F
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-phase
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-phas ... al_current
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-phase_electric_power
http://www.3phasepower.org/3phasepowercalculation.htm
http://www.3phasepower.org/ 

Nu nepatīk cilvēkiem ""prastas shēmas" un teorijas nemaz (vairumā gadījumu)
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1573&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

tiklidz sāk kaut ko pētīt uzdot jautājums tā viss...  nav interesanti vai sāk lamāt

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1661&hilit=kr%C4%81sns

----------


## sharps

> Šarps pēc tevis teiktā sanāk ka-Industriālās iekārtu ražošanas rūpnīcās strādā un projektē iekārtas vieni vienīgi idioti!Esmu uzstādījis Mazak,Puma,Shark ,SWF,Abus,Cone kranes,Esab, Pedinghaus,Migatronic,Microstep,Ingersolrand iekārtas bet nevienam nesmu redzējis ka pēc tādas shēmas kaut vienam būtu neitrālis vienots,Izlasi kam domāts neitrālis un kam domāts zemējums,nu ja pēc taviem vārdiem sanāk ka japāņi ir dauni!Neivaidzēja skolā kuli kasīt tad nebūtu tādas stulbības jāraksta.Ja runā par studentiem-ļoti maz eksemplāru ir kas beiguši RTU kam tiešām FIŠKA rubī,lielākā daļa visādas teorijas sagramstījušies bet reāli stundu maina parastu rozeti,bet praksē nezin uz kuru pusi skrūve jāgriež!


 es ikdienaa saskaros ar iekaartaam kuraam ir pievadiitas 3 faazes, neitraale un zemeejums. taa kaa nevajag man te ljalja taisiit. pa retam pagadaas kaads chilleris vai suukniitis ar triisstuura sleegumiem. ne tikai starp latvieshiem i daunji, bet arii starp japaanjiem ne mazaak taadus atrast.

PS
Uzskatu ka teorijai a praksi jaaiet roku rokaa.

----------


## bbarda

Gribi teikt ka manis minētās firmas konstruktori ir dauņi?

----------


## bbarda

Šarks esi tik laipns un izlasi visus komentus,pēc tava rakstītā var saprast ka ne visus komentus tu lasi un līdz galam un tad varbūt radīsies kāda skaidrība.

----------


## sharps

> Šarks esi tik laipns un izlasi visus komentus,pēc tava rakstītā var saprast ka ne visus komentus tu lasi un līdz galam un tad varbūt radīsies kāda skaidrība.


 komentus lasu liidz galam.
naacies ir ljoti biezhi paarliecinaaties, ka katram kantorim uznaak melnie. vai nu tas ir no projekteetaaju vai no logjistikas daunismiem.

PS
esam aizgaajushi prom no teemas  ::

----------


## bbarda

Jā tam es arī piekrītu,bet runa gāja par elektro motoriem.iekārtām kuras darbojas uz 3 fāzēm.neitrālis ir visām bet elektromotoriem nav,ir tikai zemējums,vismaz 10 gadu laikā nav gadījies redzēt ka darba nule būtu pieslēgta zvaigznei pa vidu.

----------


## juris90

slēgt nulli var bet nah tas nav vajadzīgs.  ko plešaties tač pieslēdziet motoru un patestejiet! ar trisfažu augstsprieguma transformatoriem ari ir tas pats.

----------


## Amazons

Nu tā! Baigais cepiens te sanācis kamēr manis nebij. Un uzdirsienu ar esmju saņemis - bet pelnīti. Jūtu uzplūdā esmu rēķinā iemetis domu kā vienfāzu patērētājus katrā fāzē. Jā zvaignes slēgumā pēc teorijas sanāk In=0. Bet praksē - ieteiktu pamēģināt iestāties ķēdē  :: 
Teorētiķus izmācīs tikai prakse. Tas ir kā ar 1kg vates un 1kg svina. Kurš smagāks? Domājat vienādi? Ni figa! A ja nometīšu uz kājas? Kotad teiksiet?

----------


## bbarda

Amazon no manas puses tev nebija uzdirsienu,te bija laba diskusija,kas ko nebija sapratis kas ko bija pārpratis.

----------


## Amazons

Tevi es arī nedomāju. Jebkurā gadījumā viss ir ok un neko ļaunā neņemu. Ne no vienas puses.
Lai visiem veicas

----------


## moa

Trīsfāzu zvaigznes slēgumam normāli nulli arī neviens neliek, tam nav jēgas, normāli tur tāpat potenciāls vienmēr ir nulle.
Cita lieta būtu to nullpunktu mērīt attiecībā pret nulli, tad var fiksēt novirzi no tās.
Piemēram aprauta tinuma vai īsslēgtu tinumu gadijumā kādā no fāzēm, nulle tajā punktā vairs nebūs un to jau var izmantot kādai automātikai.
Drošībai ir paredzēts zemējums, tas lūk ir obligāts visam metāliskos korpusos, kuri var nonākt zem sprieguma.
Elektrodzinējus pārtinot vispār atstāj tikai trīs izvadus ja klients neparedz trijstūra slēgumu izmantot.
Elektriķis esmu jau vairāk kā 20 gadus, tas nu tā, lai te nesāk mani vēl mācīt kāds tagad ::

----------


## bbarda

Izlasi ļūdzu topiku un tad izdari secinājumus par ko bij runa kas bij nesaprasts un kas bij pārprasts,ja saki ka-lai nesāktu mācīt palasi ''šo un pakomentē un pierādi savu 20 gadu pieredzi,tur cilvēkam bija problēmas ar tehniku-p://elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4317&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

----------


## moa

Kāds TAM sakars ar ŠO?
Globāli tikai ir. Un arī tikai gadijumos, kad ir garas līnijas, tievi vadi, nevienmērīgi slogotas fāzes vai kāda iztrūkstot rada nobīdi.
Cilvēks vaino tīklus, tas ir tikai daļēji pareizi, nevienādi slogo fāzes un visādi vienfāzes patērētāji tieši rada tos lēcienus.

----------


## bbarda

Par zvaigzni skaidrs bet pastāsti par trīstūra slegumu 3x220v Vecrīgas variantu,

----------


## AndrisZ

Kas tur nav skaidrs? Trīsstūris ar vienu iezemētu virsotni. Ja apzīmējam fāzes ar ABC un, pimēram, A ir iezemēts, tad vienam patērētājam padod B kā fāzi un A kā neitrāli, otram- C kā fāzi un A kā neitrāli, bet lai visas fāzes noslogotu daudzmaz vienādi, trešajam jāpadod B un C. Tādejādi rozetē ir tie paši 220v, bet katram vadam pret zemi arī 220.  ::  
Var jau būt, ka transformators ir slēgts nevis trīsstūrī, bet 127/220 zvaigznē, kur iezemēts viens no stariem nevis viduspunks. No lietotāja puses to noteikt praktiski neiespējami. Nezinu kā tas vēsturiski izveidojās (drošivien ar pāreju no 127/220 uz 220/380), bet tā ir.

----------


## bbarda

> Kas tur nav skaidrs? Trīsstūris ar vienu iezemētu virsotni. Ja apzīmējam fāzes ar ABC un, pimēram, A ir iezemēts, tad vienam patērētājam padod B kā fāzi un A kā neitrāli, otram- C kā fāzi un A kā neitrāli, bet lai visas fāzes noslogotu daudzmaz vienādi, trešajam jāpadod B un C. Tādejādi rozetē ir tie paši 220v, bet katram vadam pret zemi arī 220.  
> Var jau būt, ka transformators ir slēgts nevis trīsstūrī, bet 127/220 zvaigznē, kur iezemēts viens no stariem nevis viduspunks. No lietotāja puses to noteikt praktiski neiespējami. Nezinu kā tas vēsturiski izveidojās (drošivien ar pāreju no 127/220 uz 220/380), bet tā ir.


 Man tad tas vis ir skaidrs,jautājums bij domāts MOA.Man pašam ir starpfāzu trafs tāpec ar zinu par ko lieta grozās,bet izskatās ka MOA gan jauc .

----------


## Obsis

RE:Sapņotājs un ""Nebrauciet virsū RTU""

Taisnība jau vien i. Jo jābrauc virsū ir vidusskolas 11.klases atzīmei, kas nedrīsktēja būt lielāka par 2. Bet par godu manam konkurentu kantorim - RTU, tomēr students zin, kas ir kvadrātsakne no trīs. 

Tātad pirmajā gadījumā X Ampēri ar nonīdi -120 grādi plus tikpat ar nobīdi plus 120 grāi plus tikpat ar npbīdi plus 240 grādi kopā uztaisa 0,00 Ampēri. Tāpēc zemesvadu var nelikt (ja nu vien drošs paliek nedrošss gadījumam). 

Otrajā gadījumā lektors pats neorientējas elektronikas pamatu pamatos. IDEĀLAI spolei NEVAR NEVAR NEVAR NEVAR piemist pretestība. Tātad vai nu domāts, ka :
(a) spole ar induktivitāti L (kur lūdzu tās vērtība....) UN pretestību 10 Omi. Nu tad sarēķinām šai fāzē cos fī, un ģeometriski summējam kā iepriekšējā rindkopā. 
(b) spole ar induktīvo (reaktīvo) pretestību 10 Omi.... Kaut gan manā jaunībā mācīja, ka elementāra pieklājība REAKTANCĒM neļauj ietot Omus, lai nejuktu, bet prasa rakstīt Volts dalīts ar Ampēru, tieši tāpat kā reaktīvajām jaudām ir VAR nevis W. Bet darbības plāns no tā nemainās.
c) spole ar bezgalīgi lielu induktivitāti un aktīvo pretestību 10 Omi. Jāapbēdina - šajā zarā strāva vispār neplūdīs. Tas no 50Hz viedokļa spoles vietā būs `pārrauts`. Nu tad sarēķini cik sanāk cos, ja summē divus vektorus, kas nobīdīti par 240 grādiem.

----------


## bbarda

Obsi Man patīk tavs skaidrojums!

----------


## Texx

> RE:Sapņotājs un ""Nebrauciet virsū RTU""
> 
> Pirmo gadījumu es būtu risinājis, kā efektīvo fāzes spriegumu 220 dalīt ar 10 omiem. Kaut gan no dotā uzdevuma nevar īsti saprast kāds ir līnijas un kāds fāzes spriegums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Katram ir saprotams, ka, ja nav atrunāts citādi, tad jāpieņem, ka 10 omi ir impedance. No formulas XL=2*Pi*f*L

Ar RTU joprojām te nav nekāda sakara. Tur viss šis tiek mācīts. Ja students slinko un laiž muļķi, tā ir viņa pašu darīšana.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Ar RTU joprojām te nav nekāda sakara. Tur viss šis tiek mācīts. Ja students slinko un laiž muļķi, tā ir viņa pašu darīšana.""

Lai nu kas, bet es to ļoti labi zinu, un atceros katru reizi parakstot gan ieskaišu grāmatiņu gan liecības. Es pielietoju sekojošu atzīmju sistēmu:
četri - tas nabadziņš atpazīst dažus terminus, un nejauc Oma likumu ar Tomsona formulu. Bet izrēķināt nespēj neko, gandrīz visas atildes ir `garām`. Uz jautājumiem atbildēt nespēj, vai arī gvelž šaušalīgas muļķības. Rezistoru no pretestības neatšķir. Kapacitāti no kondensātora un spoli no induktivitātes arī neatšķir.
pieci - tas pats kas četri, tikai gaumīgāk noformēts. Uz jautājumiem spēj atbildēt ar klaju muļķību, bet dažus sevišķi vienkāršus tomēr ir iekalis. Atbildēs nez kāpēc dominē mācībgrāmatas frazeoloģija.
seši - tas nelaimīgais ir iedomājies, ka kaut ko spēj, taču reālā dzīve parāda, ka parasti sanāk vien pus-čiks. Ja kārtīgi patincina, tad sarunā muļķības, taču par maz jautājot var izskatīties pēc tīri saprātīga cilvēka. Ļoti jāsargās neielikt septītnieku, jo tā jau ir kārtīga cilvēka atzīme. Mācību grāmatā, atšķirībā no pirmajiem kandidātiem, ieskatās tikai izretis un ir tikai miglaina nojausma, kam domāts satura rādītājs.
septiņi - tas ir cerīgs jaunais cilvēks, kas iekrīt visās bedrēs, kas uzdevumos tālredzīgi ieraktas - speciāli viņam, bet šim cilvēciņam ir samērā skaidrs ko un kāpēc un kā jādara. Ja būs no risinājuma atkarīga paša dzīvība, ir cerības, ka paliks dzīvs. Parasti pazīme - mūžā ir izlasījis mazliet vairāk kā oficiālo mācību ķieģelīti.
astoņi - pamatlīnijās uzdevumus risināt spēj, un muļķības nerunā. Arī sīkumos apzinās ko var teikt, un kad labāk zināšanu neesamību noslēpt aiz dziļdomīgas klusēšanas.
deviņi - cilvēks kļūdas ielaiž tikai nebūtiskās niansēs, kas tāpat ir disputablas.
desmit - cilvēks spēj argumetēti diskutēt par strīdīgiem jautājumiem, un viņa pozīcija ir vismaz kārtīgi pamatota, ja ne patiesa.

Kaut arī no darba tikko svaigi esmu aizgājis un netaisos atgriezties kamēr IZM vada tā debīliķe, mani tomēr sauca par vienu no sakarīgākajiem pasniedzējiem un skolotājiem abās darbavietās.

----------


## Texx

Obsis visu cieņu. Argumentēts skaidrojums. Un ko no šī visa varam secināt kas mācās, tas mācās un kam interesē, tas intersējas un apgūst.

----------

